# Tomy GTP Minolta #36



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I just had someone ask me if the Tomy Minolta #36 which comes in the 4 Way Split set is different than the single car version. Specifically, does the set car come without "Minolta" on it?
I guess that wouldn't make it the Minolta car, but you know what I mean. Maybe there are different versions of the 4 Way Split set, an old and new version?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

That is correct. The new set car does not say Minolta. Wahoo over at the SCI forum confirmed it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Got one right here -- same car exactly, just deleted all the Minolta script and logos:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Patto's makes the 88C decals to restore the car to proper Tom's markings.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pete McKay said:


> Patto's makes the 88C decals to restore the car to proper Tom's markings.


It's funny you mention that because I'm the one who had Patto scan those decals so I could make this open-cockpit version:










I also had him do the Taka-Q set but i have not done that car yet.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

very nice converion work 'doba!

Guys I just got 6 lighted versions from the UK of the Porsche Blaupunkt. I am starting a GTP collection (t-jet and faller street cars till now). Anyone willing to trade to help me enrich my GTP's?


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh I also got the Panoz LMP1 car that is custom made in the UK in red or white

Also would trade this


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The original Minolta EX import with the case is worth some good money today...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Joe, the old version of the 4-way split set didn't have the Toyota Minolta at all. Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

RacerDave said:


> Joe, the old version of the 4-way split set didn't have the Toyota Minolta at all. Dave.


Dave,
Thanks for that input. I had a 4 Way Split set at one time, but never opened it and sold it at one of the shows. I had thought the Minolta was one of the 4 cars, but I guess I am mistaken.

So, if I do see a 4 Way Split with the #36 GTP car, I guess I can assume it is the non-Minolta version.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

'doba, where did you get the open cockpit body?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pete McKay said:


> 'doba, where did you get the open cockpit body?


From an FleaBay seller that I forget, however I do know of a couple others that have had them.

Bruce Gavins used to sell them but has quit the hobby due to health concerns.
LeMans Raceway on FleaBay had the red body ones.
You can search FleaBay HO slot cars for Open Cockpit Racer or Grand Champion, two common descriptions for that body.
Or (probably easiest) contact HellonWheels8 on FleaBay, Helen Jarrells, for resin copies as she just did a mold from one of my originals. I contacted her about making copies since we are using this body for our LMP sports car class and have kind of run short of original NOS Tyco shells. She sells them for $12. Here's a link to a recently completed auction of hers (and she did a real faithful job to the master, I must say): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260197768716


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll see what I can do, man that's a sweet car. I have plans for a Panoz class using Turbo's but I think they'll also fit SRT open wheel chassis too since they're the same car. I'm going to order one in the morning just to look at it and see if it's working up a SPEC class for the car. I wish more guys would do ALMS LMP cars.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Pete, 
the Panoz model fits the LONG TURBO chassis, as the F1-Indy cars
It comes in 2 colors plastic red or white - black driver, mirrors and wing.
No decal or other paint detailing so do your own.

I have either color and would like to trade...
-Christos



Pete McKay said:


> I'll see what I can do, man that's a sweet car. I have plans for a Panoz class using Turbo's but I think they'll also fit SRT open wheel chassis too since they're the same car. I'm going to order one in the morning just to look at it and see if it's working up a SPEC class for the car. I wish more guys would do ALMS LMP cars.


----------

